# Help with the ECU layout



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

Why my layout is diferent than the FSM layouts

this is my ECU









this is my ECU pinout with 3 rows









This is the layout with 4 rows









Did somebody know the real layout for my ECU??


thankss


----------



## crcc (Sep 7, 2003)

I think i know why, did somebody has the FSM for latinamerica??? sentra 2001


----------

